# Inter - Pordenone. Coppa Italia. 12 dicembre ore 21. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (11 Dicembre 2017)

Ottavi di Coppa Italia. L'Inter affronta il Pordenone, squadra di Lega Pro. Inter - Pordenone si gioca martedì 12 dicembre 2017 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.

Dove vedere Inter - Pordenone in tv?

Diretta su Rai 2 ed in streaming sui servizi online della Rai.

Seguiranno news e commenti


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Dicembre 2017)

State a vedere che mette la primavera ed escono di modo da avere solo il campionato


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Dicembre 2017)

tutti a san siro a tifare il pordenone


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Dicembre 2017)

Palo del Pordenone sullo 0-0... mazzo senza fine


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Dicembre 2017)

Posso dirlo ???? Posso dirlo ????

Il Pordenone gioca meglio del Milan


----------



## vanbasten (12 Dicembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Posso dirlo ???? Posso dirlo ????
> 
> Il Pordenone gioca meglio di molte squadre di serie a juve e inter incluse



correggo.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (12 Dicembre 2017)

Sculati pure col Pordenone


----------



## admin (12 Dicembre 2017)

Pure il Pordenone becca i pali.

Pazzesco...


----------



## vanbasten (12 Dicembre 2017)

mammia mia che azione del pordenone!


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Dicembre 2017)

La panchina dell Inter è ridicola , devono sperare non si faccia mai male nessuno


----------



## de sica (12 Dicembre 2017)

Fosse stato il Milan sullo 0-0 contro questi, già sarebbero partiti processi e crociate contro Fassone e Mirabelli, Gattuso mongoolo ect 
Invece loro niente. Oltre al mazzo incredibile ad ogni partita


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Dicembre 2017)

-16 da questi qui, mah


----------



## 7vinte (12 Dicembre 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> -16 da questi qui, mah



No,meno 16 da Icardi Persic Candreva Borja Valero Miranda Handanovic


----------



## ilcondompelato (12 Dicembre 2017)

Sono degli sculati cronici. 
Se esiste dio arrivano quinti perdendo il quarto posto al 95 simo dell ultima giornata.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Dicembre 2017)

ma daiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## 7vinte (12 Dicembre 2017)

Che culo


----------



## 7vinte (12 Dicembre 2017)

Ma ci rendiamo conto che in A al primo posto c'è una squadra che a sinistra alterna Santon e Nagatomo


----------



## vanbasten (12 Dicembre 2017)

ilcondompelato ha scritto:


> Sono degli sculati cronici.
> Se esiste dio arrivano quinti perdendo il quarto posto al 95 simo dell ultima giornata.



la fortuna prima o poi finisce, e quando finisce sei fregato.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Dicembre 2017)

Adesso mettono i titolari e la vincono , certo che la panchina è ridicola


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Dicembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> la fortuna prima o poi finisce, e quando finisce sei fregato.



Come noi al ritorno lo scorso anno


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Dicembre 2017)

entra perisic


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Dicembre 2017)

Entra Perisic , finita .


----------



## Chrissonero (12 Dicembre 2017)

Questa partita è la dimostrazione che la m***a senza Icardi o Perisic sarà in caduta libera.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Dicembre 2017)

vinceranno su autorete


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Dicembre 2017)

Tra poco segna l'Inter.


----------



## 7vinte (12 Dicembre 2017)

Entrato icardi


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Dicembre 2017)

pure icardi


----------



## Hellscream (12 Dicembre 2017)

Fossimo stati noi almeno 1 mese di processi ininterrotti.


----------



## 7vinte (12 Dicembre 2017)

Comunque vada onore al Pordenone


----------



## admin (12 Dicembre 2017)

*0-0 si va ai supplementari.*


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Dicembre 2017)

Clamoroso, supplementari.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Dicembre 2017)

noi abbiamo pareggiato col benevento, loro col pordenone


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Dicembre 2017)

che pagliacci. 

passeranno lo stesso, ma la figura di menta resta comunque.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Dicembre 2017)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> che pagliacci.
> 
> passeranno lo stesso, ma la figura di menta resta comunque.



Figurati , ora ne fanno due o tre ... comunque domani la stampa parlerà di Donnarumma


----------



## vanbasten (12 Dicembre 2017)

ahahah ridicoli ahahah perisic e icardi non segnano con i boscaioli di pordenone


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Dicembre 2017)




----------



## DeviLInsideMe (12 Dicembre 2017)

Abbiamo una capolista da paura ahahah


----------



## Moffus98 (12 Dicembre 2017)

Comunque Berrettoni è meglio di Andre Silva


----------



## wfiesso (12 Dicembre 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


>


----------



## vanbasten (12 Dicembre 2017)

scrigno saltato come un birillo


----------



## vanbasten (12 Dicembre 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Comunque Berrettoni è meglio di Andre Silva



Vabeh pure cutrone è meglio di icardi.


----------



## ilcondompelato (12 Dicembre 2017)

2 minuti di supplemento su 15 giocati


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Dicembre 2017)

comunque questa partita dimostra che inserire le squadre "riserve" delle big di A nel campionato di lega pro sarebbe assai più utile del campionato primavera


----------



## ilcondompelato (12 Dicembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> la fortuna prima o poi finisce, e quando finisce sei fregato.



Così dovrebbe essere, ma questi sono capaci di sculare fino a maggio


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (12 Dicembre 2017)

ilcondompelato ha scritto:


> Così dovrebbe essere, ma questi sono capaci di sculare fino a maggio


Ho paura di sì. Così non fosse ce li ritroviamo a 2/3 punti verso febbraio/marzo


----------



## wfiesso (12 Dicembre 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> comunque questa partita dimostra che inserire le squadre "riserve" delle big di A nel campionato di lega pro sarebbe assai più utile del campionato primavera



Magari, sarebbe una svolta


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Dicembre 2017)

adesso segnano, finita


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (12 Dicembre 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> adesso segnano, finita


Si.. credo che il goal arriverà ora..


----------



## vanbasten (12 Dicembre 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Si.. credo che il goal arriverà ora..



si, adesso.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Dicembre 2017)

Il Pordenone meriterebbe la A ad honorem altro che Benevento


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Dicembre 2017)

Gol dell'inter nell'aria. Grande Pordenone comunque, peccato.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (12 Dicembre 2017)

Rigori ahahah


----------



## admin (12 Dicembre 2017)

*0-0 si va ai rigori*


----------



## vanbasten (12 Dicembre 2017)

adesso segnano, ma proprio ora.


----------



## Serginho (12 Dicembre 2017)

Stomale


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Dicembre 2017)

inter umiliata
adesso meglio che passano il turno perché se per miracolo vinciamo domani non vorrei mai trovare il pordenone e rischiare un nuovo fail


----------



## Smarx10 (12 Dicembre 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> inter umiliata
> adesso meglio che passano il turno perché se per miracolo vinciamo domani non vorrei mai trovare il pordenone e rischiare un nuovo fail



Ma stiamo scherzando?! Pordenone tutta la vita!


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Dicembre 2017)

Rigori giusti tra due squadre mai state in B e che ricordiamo hanno il vantaggio di non giocare le coppe europee


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (12 Dicembre 2017)

Già si è mangiato il primo..


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Dicembre 2017)

già finita


----------



## vanbasten (12 Dicembre 2017)

l'inda è ufficialmente crollata, arrivano quinti.


----------



## admin (12 Dicembre 2017)

Sto Nando Misuraca della mer...


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Dicembre 2017)

ahahahahahahahahaha scrignooooooo


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (12 Dicembre 2017)

Stelle...


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Dicembre 2017)

ma nooooo che capra


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (12 Dicembre 2017)

Super perilli!!!


----------



## admin (12 Dicembre 2017)

Lulli della mer.... sparati


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Dicembre 2017)

incredibile che sedere l'inter


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Dicembre 2017)

dai suuuuuu


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Dicembre 2017)

maledetto vicino


----------



## MaschioAlfa (12 Dicembre 2017)

Quindi? Che ansia di mezzanotte


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (12 Dicembre 2017)

Finita


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Dicembre 2017)

vincono con nagatomo pensa te


----------



## MaschioAlfa (12 Dicembre 2017)

Come sono messi?


----------



## admin (12 Dicembre 2017)

Ma sparati Parodi...vai a Domenica In


----------



## admin (12 Dicembre 2017)

*Finita.

Inter ai quarti.*


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Dicembre 2017)

ma quel cesso che l'ha tirata alta... era fatta...


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Dicembre 2017)

Che C , mamma mia


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (12 Dicembre 2017)

A parere mio questa vera Inter pian piano sta venendo fuori. Finiranno fra le prime quattro senza ombra di dubbio, ma secondo me.. quarti.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (12 Dicembre 2017)

La figura di menta resta in ogni caso.


----------



## Serginho (12 Dicembre 2017)

Stanno messi male, che figura di m


----------



## Freddy Manson (12 Dicembre 2017)

Stanno pure festeggiando sti vermi schifosi.. non si vergognano per niente. Fosse successo a noi di passare ai rigori (pure ad oltranza, PD!) con una squadra di serie C, avrebbero fatto le interrogazioni parlamentari.

Maiali luridi, fate schifo.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (12 Dicembre 2017)

Che siano maledetti.... Ma se dio esiste...


----------



## vanbasten (12 Dicembre 2017)

che figura di m altro che benevento.


----------



## Freddy Manson (12 Dicembre 2017)

Bella figura di m comunque, non c'è che dire. Ancora più scandalosi i commentatori RAI, che hanno pure giustificato questa partita dicendo che avevano speso molte energie fisiche e mentali a Torino. Vergogna senza fine; luridi pure voi.


----------



## ilcondompelato (12 Dicembre 2017)

Intanto sono passati sti fanghi. 
Sta figura di melma nessuno se la ricorderà. .
Dobbiamo fargli il culo nel derby a sti schifosi fortunati


----------



## ilcondompelato (12 Dicembre 2017)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Bella figura di m comunque, non c'è che dire. Ancora più scandalosi i commentatori RAI, che hanno pure giustificato questa partita dicendo che avevano speso molte energie fisiche e mentali a Torino. Vergogna senza fine; luridi pure voi.



Mezza partita alla settimana.
Noi che giochiamo in europa nessuno mai che si fosse azzardato a giustificare le nostre prestazioni.
Hanno dovuto mettere i titolari per passare


----------



## __king george__ (13 Dicembre 2017)

ma il rigore di nagatomo non è irregolare? si è fermato e poi è ripartito per tirare


----------



## sette (13 Dicembre 2017)

Abito a 300 km da San Siro ma giuro di aver sentito puzza di mutande sgommate.


----------



## Aalpacaaa (13 Dicembre 2017)

Bravo il Pordenone più che figura di emme dell'Inter, che ha delle seconde linee impresentabili. L'avranno presa sotto gamba e i friulani si saranno caricati a pallettoni. In Spagna e Inghilterra è pieno di partite di coppa nazionale tra squadre blasonate e squadre di categorie inferiori che finiscono in parità o addirittura con una vittoria degli sfavoriti.


----------



## sette (13 Dicembre 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma il rigore di nagatomo non è irregolare? si è fermato e poi è ripartito per tirare



Pure è irregolare l'ultima parata di Padelli: aveva i piedi fuori dalla linea.


----------



## __king george__ (13 Dicembre 2017)

sette ha scritto:


> Pure è irregolare l'ultima parata di Padelli: aveva i piedi fuori dalla linea.



quella non ci ho fatto caso ma comunque era più "lieve" come irregolarità...quella di nagatomo era evidente

anche Balo li tirava/tira cosi..ma lui rallenta senza fermarsi apposta per non fare infrazioni


----------



## de sica (13 Dicembre 2017)

Aalpacaaa ha scritto:


> Bravo il Pordenone più che figura di emme dell'Inter, che ha delle seconde linee impresentabili. L'avranno presa sotto gamba e i friulani si saranno caricati a pallettoni. In Spagna e Inghilterra è pieno di partite di coppa nazionale tra squadre blasonate e squadre di categorie inferiori che finiscono in parità o addirittura con una vittoria degli sfavoriti.



Fosse stato il Milan invece, figura di emme eh


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (13 Dicembre 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma il rigore di nagatomo non è irregolare? si è fermato e poi è ripartito per tirare


Sinceramente anche io l’ho pensato.. non ha rallentato.. si è proprio fermato..


----------



## Aalpacaaa (13 Dicembre 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Fosse stato il Milan invece, figura di emme eh



Sempre in percentuale inferiore rispetto ai meriti degli avversari.


----------



## vanbasten (13 Dicembre 2017)

Aalpacaaa ha scritto:


> Bravo il Pordenone più che figura di emme dell'Inter, *che ha delle seconde linee impresentabili*. L'avranno presa sotto gamba e i friulani si saranno caricati a pallettoni. In Spagna e Inghilterra è pieno di partite di coppa nazionale tra squadre blasonate e squadre di categorie inferiori che finiscono in parità o addirittura con una vittoria degli sfavoriti.



Pagate però svariati milioni di euro a cominciare da dalberto.


----------



## Serginho (13 Dicembre 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Fosse stato il Milan invece, figura di emme eh



Fosse stato il Milan probabilmente si sarebbe aperto un buco nero dalla tastiera dell'utente in questione. Ad ogni modo avrà passato una brutta serata il "milanista" in questione


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Dicembre 2017)

madonna questi hanno più culo che anima. Anche con il Pordenone. Peccato che alla fine siano passati lo stesso, altrimenti sai che goduria. In ogni caso vediamo se adesso Perisic fa lo splendido.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (13 Dicembre 2017)

come ho sempre sostenuto, oltre a spalletti, l'altra fortuna dell'inter e non avere le coppe, giocare ogni tre giorni è tutta un'altra cosa


----------

